

Amazon unveils Fire TV to compete with Apple, Roku, Ouya, and Google - quackerhacker
http://news.msn.com/science-technology/amazon-unveils-fire-tv-to-rival-apple-roku?ocid=ansnews11&stay=1

======
quackerhacker
I put Ouya in the title, because this pertains to gaming as well. For a while,
we've been hearing about Amazon's new game dev teams...seems like the Fire Tv
is the target platform, since it plays .99 cent games.

The gaming feature is a game changer for the price point $99. Although I know
ouya, was around this price, Amazon has the prime market to compete with the
likes of Google Play, and Apple iTunes.

